# Torrance Crit and Newport Ride



## RobbDC (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm coming into the OC area for some work and bringing my bike to hopefully ride in shorts. It's currently 10 where i am and I'm looking forward to it.

Anyway, I see that there are Tuesday night crits in Torrance. Are these training rides or sanctioned races and if the later...are they going on already?

Also, i'll be staying in Newport for a couple days too. Are there any good routes/rides leaving from Newport Beach during the week?

Thanks for any help...

Robb


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

The Torrance crits haven't started yet, but check www.backontrackproductions.com for more info. They are non-sanctioned races.

There is another crit that closer to Newport, El Dorado, aka El Do. They are every Tuesday night starting at 4:45. If you google California Bicycle Racing you'll find info on them. 

As for training rides, there is Coffee Crew on Tuesdays and Thursdays. and Monday, Wednesday and Fridays there is a group that meets at 6:30am across the street from the Ruby's diner on PCH. Ride is usually back by 8ish. 

If you ride track, hit ADT up.
________
Toyota g1


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

let us know when you are in the area.


----------



## GnarleySpoke (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey there, We leave the Huntington Beach Peir at 6:30 on Tuesdays and Thursdays, PCH, thru Newport, up Newport Coast and back to HB. Club is OCVelo - 22-24 ish - tempo ride but no crackin guys of the back for the sake it. Friendly and tempo.

Also have 50 - 70 mile Saturday ride.

www.ocvelo.com 

Chris


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^ I can't say enough good thing's about OCV :thumbsup: 

But then again I am bias


----------

